# "Display driver stopped responding and has recovered" proble



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi there,

Occasionally, I have been receiving the following error message over the last month:



Just before this error message comes up, the system very briefly freezes and blanks out. It seems to occur randomly, but I am not certain how to prevent it from occurring altogether. A couple of times, too, previously, my applications would suddenly stop responding (for example, while browsing on any search engine), or trying to run other programs (at times, I couldn't even click on anything on the desktop). I am not sure if those problems are directly related to the display driver error, but upon the two times that it happened, I performed a system restore, and that seemed to correct the problem on both occasions, but the display driver error continued.

I have also attempted to update my graphics driver (which is an Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600) on the device manager, but that didn't resolve the problem. I am using Windows 10 (64-bit) and have a Lenovo y510p laptop.

What can you suggest to stop this problem from occurring altogether? Is there anything that I can try? I would greatly appreciate any assistance!

Thanks,

~Trav.~


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The message says "Windows 8." Probably the latest Windows 10 driver would work better.  First choice is to get it from Lenovo's web site; second choice from Intel's site.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Lenovo IdeaPad Y510P Laptop*
Its driver downloads section doesn't appear to have any Windows 10 64-bit drivers.

Here is the current Windows 10 64-bit driver (15.40.10.64.4300) at the Intel site for that graphics device.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi TerryNet and flavallee,

Thank you for your replies!

I went to the Intel site, as suggested by flavallee above, and then used the executable file on the top left, but before the setup process could finish, I receive the following error:

Error: The driver being installed is not validated for this computer. Please obtain the appropriate driver from the computer’s manufacturer. Setup will exit.

Is there any reason for that?

Thanks, again,

~Trav.~


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Have you or Frank double checked to make sure that is the correct driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics *4600*? I find no driver for that, and find the driver to which Frank linked when searching for Intel(R) HD Graphics* 4300.*


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, from what it says in the device manager, the graphics driver is, indeed, Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600, but I'm not sure what the driver specifications are for the one on the Intel site.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It is the Windows 10 64-bit driver for the *Intel HD Graphics 4600* device.

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/pr...4600-for-4th-Generation-Intel-Core-Processors

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi flavallee,

Is it the first selection on that page?

Thanks,

~Trav.~


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

This is the most current Windows 10 64-bit driver listed for the Intel HD Graphics 4600 device.


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi flavallee,

Unfortunately, I receive the same error as in post #4 above. Is there any reason as to why the setup process is not finishing the installation?

~Trav.~


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Double-click the *Intel HD Graphics 4600* device in the Device Manager.
When its properties window appears, click the "Driver" tab.
What's the exact driver version and driver date listed there?

----------------------------------------------------------------

I went to the Microsoft update catalog site and did a search for that device.
It shows these driver versions and dates for Windows 10.
The most recent one was in November 2015.
http://catalog.update.microsoft.com/v7/site/Search.aspx?q=intel hd graphics 4600

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi flavallee,

Here is the information that you requested:

Driver Date: 2015-08-24
Driver Version: 10.18.15.4279


----------



## fishscene (Apr 1, 2015)

This may be a problem only Lenovo can fix. 

My friend has a Lenovo Y50 laptop and I've tried 3 different drivers for the videocard for this same exact issue, all of these were tried last week:
0) All drivers were re-installed from the Lenovo website. Then I focused on graphics drivers:
1) From the Lenovo website
2) From Intel and Nvidia (he has a dedicated graphics card)
3) From Windows search for updated drivers (which found an updated driver even after the Lenovo and Intel/Nvidia drivers were installed)

None of the above solved the issue. I'm going to try installing Windows 10 from scratch as he upgraded from 8.1, but this may take some time. If it helps at all, I'll chime back in here as a possible fix - Installing Windows 10 from scratch. Sorry if it seems I hijacked the thread - just saw a potential similarity and thought I'd say something.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Driver Version: 10.18.15.4279


That's the most current Windows 10 driver that Microsoft provides for the Intel HD Graphics 4600 device.










---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah, so I cannot install a later version, correct (for now)?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That's the most current driver that Windows 10 has (so far) for that graphics device.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah, I see. I'm guessing that once a newer version comes out, it will prevent this problem from occurring altogether?

Also, do you know if this problem has any long-term implications with respect to the performance of the laptop?

Thanks,


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I really can't give you an answer to either question.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

I understand. We'll just have to wait until a newer version for this driver emerges and find out if that will correct the problem. 

I guess there is nothing else that can be attempted with this?


~Trav.~


----------

